# Gas Regulator



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, Dropped my faulty Truma gas reg off at my MH dealer Saturday asking them to obtain a replacement under warranty as the van is only 14 months old (the reg failed over Xmas and I forgot all abouit it as we had a new granchild born on the 31st Dec ) 
Phone call this afternoon saying Swift will not accept warranty claims on faulty gas regs very sorry etc
Is this a new policy? I thought I had a 3 year warranty?
Any comments
Regards
Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray, 

You dealer is right if the issue is oily residue blocking the regulator as this is no longer covered. The agreement set up by the NCC, manufacturers and Truma ran from August 2006 until the 1st September 2008. This was the industry agreement. Swift extended this to the 1st January 2009.

Andy


----------

